# Incredible portraits of the forgotten pilots of WWII.



## v2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Michal Solarski is careful to mention that he's a photographer, not a historian.
However, it was his fascination with history, specifically World War II's effect on the Polish people, that guided him to create his newest photography book: "The Airmen."

Polish fighter pilots during WWII - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2015)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Fantastic! Thanks indeed for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2015)

All Canadians should know this great fellow ... he too retired to Barrrys Bay ON 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8lTGTPQlDE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

